# weird aquarium help!!!!



## jorgiesalazar (Mar 11, 2010)

so im taking aquatic science at school and my teacher recieved a tank as a donation to the program but he doesnt have space for it so he tells me if i can fix it its mine but theres one problem its a foreign tank its from a company called "cleair" and i cant seem to find any info on it any help would be useful 

specs
acrylic with rounded edges 
filtration runs through housed lighting system *c/p*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you tell us what the problem is with the tank????


----------



## jorgiesalazar (Mar 11, 2010)

the problem is the filtration isnt working and iwanted to know if anyone knew about this brand and how it works


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you get us a picture?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

pictures would be awesome so we could get a better look


----------

